# What does everyone do here



## jackets5 (Oct 10, 2008)

Curious to know what does everyone here do for a living, since we are talking about clothes/shoes that are high end for the most part. I tend to be a browser since my status as a medical student, reading here just makes get a list of things i want but cant afford now.


----------



## ChivalryAintDead (Jan 12, 2010)

Training Manager based in Japan.

Since leaving England, and its ridiculously excessive drinking culture, I've been surprised how much more disposable income I have. Still can't afford a bag from Ettinger though!


----------



## Xeiheo (Mar 2, 2010)

Student here who is still trying to decide between economics, math, political science, philosophy, and a bunch of other possible courses of study! Still enjoy looking good regardless of what I choose though!


----------



## ACB (Apr 23, 2010)

Graduate student and teacher who has finally reached the age at which he has to start dressing more maturely, and start paying attention to appearance. That's why he asks questions here.


----------



## fourand1 (May 10, 2010)

Autobody, but it is not all that I live for. When I am not at work I feel my best when well dressed. I have developed my own style that stands out from the rest in a good way, according to some of the women that I meet.

While I don't operate at the "high end", I do find that there is a lot of useful info and ideas to be had here at these forums. And I thank the members for that.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Swedish Civil Service - Ministry of Defence.
On an above average wage for Sweden. Medium wage in the UK.

Always amazed at the extremely high prices of items discussed here. So I have also often wondered what kind of jobs/wages members have to be able to afford such prices.

Anyone who pays over £100 for a shirt must be mental IMO!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm CIO with a Humanitarian INGO. Sold my company 5 years ago and decided to do something better with my time, skills and life. Sort of a tricky place to pitch up in fancy duds - especially when travelling - so I don't with the exception of formal occasions. Luckily, there are many!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll give you one guess.....


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Headhunter.

KM


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I look for "stuff" and then I dig holes....

Archaeologist


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I argue with people for money, usually about money. In other words, a business litigation lawyer.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Forum moderator and photographer of scantily clad women.


----------



## zblaesi (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't _do_ anything. I'm a bum (i.e. a student). Planning to major in philosophy/mathematics


----------



## dc19mar (May 7, 2010)

Junior manager in biomed firm


----------



## nehpets99 (Jan 22, 2010)

I do phone sales for a predominantly online/phone retailer of certain sporting goods.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> I'll give you one guess.....


Maker of Shiny Shoes for Solicitors?


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

I work in IT for a large multi-national bank - my office is in lower Manhattan, and I live on that strange little island as well, which tends to make one overly conscious of one's appearance, and provides one with an infinite number of retail venues to assuage one's personal vanity -for a price.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Executive recruiter.


----------



## audog (Apr 19, 2009)

Technical Training (software/hardware) for Insurance Company


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a history/English/politics teacher.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Engineering headhunter.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

Biology Teacher


----------



## Triscuits (May 5, 2010)

Civil Engineer.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm merely a humble lawyer. 
*https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0611898/*I lawy, sir. 
*https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0611898/*


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Retired pension actuary.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Forum moderator and photographer of scantily clad women.


If you find your forum duties are overwhelming you, I can help out with the other part ... :biggrin2:


----------



## dfischer1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Development economist. Frequently pushing paper from one side of my desk to the other.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

Air Traffic Controller- I tell pilots where to go.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

Civil Service U.S. Navy, procurement.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Custom shirtmaker


----------



## blaze79 (Jan 7, 2010)

copymachine salesguy


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Public relations for a trade association


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Research and Development Analyst for a Fortune 500 Insurance company.


----------



## ostpl (Jan 8, 2010)

Internal Auditor


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Higher Ed Administrator (to quote an earlier post- "pushing paper from one side of the desk to another.)


----------



## shatal (Oct 20, 2008)

a surgeon


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Retired after 30 years with U.S. Civil Service. Currently hold a part-time appointed position in local government.

Cruiser


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

dfischer1 said:


> Development economist. Frequently pushing paper from one side of my desk to the other.


that sounds strenuous.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Maker of Shiny Shoes for Solicitors?


Clever! That sounds more fun than what I actually do.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

velomane said:


> Air Traffic Controller- I tell pilots where to go.


be nice when you tell them.

have things recovered since Reagan screwed things up over here?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

College student. ( Pre- med)


----------



## Pembers (May 3, 2010)

I've been lurking for a while now, and this seems like a good place to make my first post. I'm an undergraduate, studying history, from England. And I work as a tennis coach in my vacs.


----------



## Ethologist (Sep 30, 2008)

I teach biology in college and do research on animal behavior (scorpions).


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,
I manage online advertising and search engine optimization for an Atlanta based advertising agency.
It's fascinating to see the range of careers here.

Ed


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Retired state gov't. drudge. I do very little but hang around the Coffee Shop and read history, but very stylishly.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

Principal of a wholesale insurance broker


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

This is really fascinating. 

I tried working once, but didn't care for it*. :icon_smile_big: I retired early and following my passion for men's clothing rules and history wrote a book!

Then as a place to sell it I though I'd start a little fun website where I could spend a hour or so a day answering questions!:cool2:

Wrong! I now spend at least 5 hours a day here, answering questions, moderating, handing all the advertising, putting up new articles, and marveling at Alex Kabbaz's computer skills in putting together the Forum upgrade.

*I did go through several "careers" - Two BA degrees at Kansas State University (sociology and journalism) then newspaper display advertising sales, advertising agency account executive, client side advertising manager and sales promotion manager for a couple of companies. 

Then a shift to Community Development Dept for the City of Manhattan Beach which included Zone enforcement, Building Department, Fire Protection.

And finally working for a large defense company in Redondo Beach in Occupational Safety and Fire Protection Engineering.

But my most fun job of all was working part time sales at a Polo/Ralph Lauren store.

In every one of my jobs I had all my work done by Wednesday noon and was out shopping the rest of the time. :biggrin:


----------



## Nodaker (Mar 1, 2009)

Federal Law Enforcement.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Since moving to Canberra I went from academia/writing to public servant in finance, labour then intelligence analysis then to HR. I am what is termed a 'leased employee.'


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I own a software development company with a partner. Right now we are developing two web based applications we intend to call "mybook" and "facespace", If only there was a patent lawyer on this website....or maybe a criminal defense attorney!

(I actually thought his handle was "patentleatherNYC" when I first so it so you can imagine the disappointment later).


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Emeritus university professor


----------



## ChivalryAintDead (Jan 12, 2010)

An eclectic range of enthusiasts if I ever saw one.


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

Recently switched from industrial and commercial real estate financing back to agricultural financing, and loving it. Still dream of being a farmer. Don't wear suits nearly as much as I used to.


----------



## rcavezza (May 17, 2010)

Programmer/Online entrepreneur. My newest project (isWearing.com) is in the fashion industry and I have a huge learning curve!

Most of my previous projects involved the sports industry. 

Bob


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Meteorologist.


----------



## simonfoy (Mar 18, 2010)

Former Radio Presenter now working for a UK TV personality. Done everything from training Search and Rescue dogs to Nursing but the TV job is where I am at now. 

I'm with Andy, working is overrated lol


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Veteren Marine (Intelligence Analyst)
Former Arms Dealer (Clothing, Equipment, and Guns)
Currently in Retail Sales.


----------



## bluesmobile_440 (Mar 17, 2008)

Currently : External Auditor at Big 4
Formerly: GSS Financial Reporting Assistant


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

My goal of being a lifetime undergraduate didn't pan out (not enough money in it), so one day I done gradutated and got a job in the plant engineering department for a large local bakery. Decided to pursue my second lifetime goal of "working for the phone company" so quit the bakery and got a job in an engineering department at Lucent the day AT&T announced the spinoff. Had the same desk and went through four company name changes and was finally downsized out the door. Couldn't face the real world (well, they weren't hiring), so now I work for the government, and I'm here to help. 

Andy B.

EDIT - I forgot to add, I think for my next job I want to be an arms dealer and photographer of scantily clad ladies.


----------



## rolphi (May 18, 2009)

Management Consultant

Borrowing a client's watch to tell them the time.

Sartorially, it means that I have to think a lot about what different clients' culture and dress codes mean and how to dress up or down depending.


----------



## joshmitra (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in college studying finance and accounting.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

The question was: *What does everyone do here?* Not: *What does everyone here do?*


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I put the smell in propane.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

I am kind of surprised by how many teachers/students there are here. While there are certainly lawyers and businessmen, I was expecting them to be the lion's share.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

tailor, now retired and living abject poverty. but im still a cut up. he he


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what I do. For a long time I thought I was Warren Harding. I still think maybe I am. Which reminds me: I have some oil leases up for grabs at Tea Pot Dome out in Wyoming. Anybody interested?​


----------



## fourand1 (May 10, 2010)

Bog said:


> The question was: *What does everyone do here?* Not: *What does everyone here do?*


Apparently we all talk about ourselves here.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Bog said:


> The question was: *What does everyone do here?* Not: *What does everyone here do?*


No, that was the title of the thread. The question was, and I will quote, "Curious to know what does everyone here do for a living". Apparently you didn't read past the title. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm the director of radiology at a health center. So if you break your leg in East Boston, you come see my people for an xray.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a Traffic Safety Investigator and soon to be part time ski patroller again.


----------



## vodomagoo (Jan 2, 2010)

Financial Representative


----------



## N.O.Joe (Jul 31, 2009)

Graphic Designer/Pre-press Technician


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Military pilot


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> No, that was the title of the thread. The question was, and I will quote, "Curious to know what does everyone here do for a living". Apparently you didn't read past the title. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Are you saying the title wasn't a question?


----------



## deandbn (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a computer programmer.. I own a commercial software development company.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Wildblue said:


> Military pilot


Thank you for your service.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a back office trader for an independant brokerage firm.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

"Don't tell my mother I'm a banker, she thinks I play the piano in a brothel".

Wall Street derivatives broker. But not in credit default swaps, honest!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

deanayer said:


> I own a software development company with a partner. Right now we are developing two web based applications we intend to call "mybook" and "facespace", If only there was a patent lawyer on this website....or maybe a criminal defense attorney!
> 
> (I actually thought his handle was "patentleatherNYC" when I first so it so you can imagine the disappointment later).


What's this? A potential client?!?!!?

-PatentLeatherNYC


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

StephenRG said:


> "Don't tell my mother I'm a banker, she thinks I play the piano in a brothel".
> 
> Wall Street derivatives broker. But not in credit default swaps, honest!


Hmmm ... "Wall Street derivatives broker" ... "honest". Can anyone tell me the definition of "oxymoron"?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Warrior King, retired!
*Elliot Ness Wannabe, retired!
*Adjunct Professor, subjects...Criminal Justice and Crisis Management; the effort required no longer seems worth the additional taxes I have to pay!
*Secondary Education, Substitute Teacher; the pittance they pay you does not justify the aggravation of putting up with the little a**holes! Secondary school teachers should be guaranteed a spot in Heaven!
*Volunteer work in the community and with our church (as the mood strikes me)...keeps me off the street and out of trouble!
*Full-time Grandpa; Spoiling grand kids and chasing Grandma around the house are my specialties!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Counsel for a financial institution.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> *Warrior King, retired!
> *Elliot Ness Wannabe, retired!
> *Adjunct Professor, subjects...Criminal Justice and Crisis Management; the effort required no longer seems worth the additional taxes I have to pay!
> *Secondary Education, Substitute Teacher; the pittance they pay you does not justify the aggravation of putting up with the little a**holes! Secondary school teachers should be guaranteed a spot in Heaven!
> ...


I already knew, but apart from grandpe we trod a similar career path.

Warrior of the Empire - retired
"I'd take a bullet for you sir" - retired
Crimefighting caped crusader - retired
"Swedish adults make poor English students" - retired
Full time dad and civil servant.


----------



## ChivalryAintDead (Jan 12, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> Veteren Marine (Intelligence Analyst)
> Former Arms Dealer (Clothing, Equipment, and Guns)
> Currently in Retail Sales.


Do you ever find yourself discussing the intricacies of camouflage, or are those days behind you?

I'm currently in love with my British DPM Camelbak; the gentleman's hydration choice for woodland shenanigans.


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 14, 2010)

^
^
^<<< Self explanatory


----------



## runner-guy (Mar 18, 2010)

Registered Dietitian with Beaumont Hospitals in Michigan.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Self employed. I'm a nutraceutical rep (for a minneapolis based company) and home-based business strategist.


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

*Two B.A. degrees!?!*



Andy said:


> This is really fascinating.
> 
> *I did go through several "careers" - Two BA degrees at Kansas State University (sociology and journalism) ...
> :biggrin:


TWO B.A. degrees. This is actually much more impressive than the easy M.A. degree.

More to the point, as a two-time graduate of Kansas State, I am curious to know when you were in scenic ManKan? And did you choose Manhattan Beach because it helped you displace Manhattan, Kansas?

:biggrin:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Apatheticviews said:


> Veteren Marine (Intelligence Analyst)


From my time as a Navy Corpsman I know that there is no such thing as a "former" Marine; therefore, veteran Marine is as good a way as any to describe it to those who aren't Marines. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Hmmm ... "Wall Street derivatives broker" ... "honest". Can anyone tell me the definition of "oxymoron"?


Yes - for a small fee  Would you like me to securitise your receivables?


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

Guess I didn't answer...

Political Anthropologist. Specialized in high-risk, at-risk and special populations in the Greater Mekong Sub-region. Over 25 years of residence in South & S.E. Asia.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

A litigation defense lawyer.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Thank you for your service.


No problem, Alexander. Happy to do what I do, and I appreciate the thanks!


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

velomane said:


> Air Traffic Controller- I tell pilots where to go.


 I tell Air Traffic Controllers "unable."


a tailor said:


> be nice when you tell them.
> 
> have things recovered since Reagan screwed things up over here?


 Really???


Wildblue said:


> Military pilot


Military aviator here. We don't wear ascots.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

LeicaLad said:


> TWO B.A. degrees. This is actually much more impressive than the easy M.A. degree.
> 
> More to the point, as a two-time graduate of Kansas State, I am curious to know when you were in scenic ManKan? And did you choose Manhattan Beach because it helped you displace Manhattan, Kansas?
> 
> :biggrin:


LeicaLad:

Yes, moved to Manhattan Beach so that I would not have to learn how to spell a new town name!! :icon_smile_big:

In Manhattan, KS (don't tell) from 1961 to 1966 in the old days when Woody's Men's Store (an Ivy League bastion) was going strong and during the years that the football team did not make a single point! (not even a field goal)!!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

StephenRG said:


> Yes - for a small fee  Would you like me to securitise your receivables?


Absolutely. As long as you can get my vendors to accept the shares as payables offsets. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## LeicaLad (Nov 5, 2006)

Andy said:


> LeicaLad:
> 
> Yes, moved to Manhattan Beach so that I would not have to learn how to spell a new town name!! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> In Manhattan, KS (don't tell) from 1961 to 1966 in the old days when Woody's Men's Store (an Ivy League bastion) was going strong and during the years that the football team did not make a single point! (not even a field goal)!!


 .
Andy,

Ha! How wonderful. You were just ahead of me. My family moved to ManKan in my last year of high school, so I also graduated from MHS. The son of the owner of Woody's was a friend. What a wonderful shop it was. Sadly, that beautiful building is now a used book store. And Kite's, where those wearing Woody's finest repaired for beers, is also merely a memory.

KSU sports swing widely. The football team was truly horrible in that era, but I think the basketball team wasn't so bad (or perhaps that is merely my revisionist memory)!

Lovely small world...:cool2:


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

IlliniFlyer said:


> I tell Air Traffic Controllers "unable."


So true!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

ChivalryAintDead said:


> Do you ever find yourself discussing the intricacies of camouflage, or are those days behind you?
> 
> I'm currently in love with my British DPM Camelbak; the gentleman's hydration choice for woodland shenanigans.


Be happy to discuss any topic actually. I'm highly opinionated! Often wrong too! During my days as an arms dealer, I actually sold the Camelbak line. Solid piece of equipment. I'm using one of their reflective line for my marathon training now actually.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> From my time as a Navy Corpsman I know that there is no such thing as a "former" Marine; therefore, veteran Marine is as good a way as any to describe it to those who *aren't *Marines. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


I work on an Army base now, and wear my USMC lanyard at work (keyholder position). I get asked all the time if if I'm a "former" Marine, and something I picked up from former Commandant Krulak was the habit of referring to myself as a Veteran Marine.


----------



## mlongano (Feb 3, 2010)

velomane said:


> Air Traffic Controller- I tell pilots where to go.


"Baron 974 Sierra Alpha, maintain 180 knots until the outer marker"
"Cleveland Approach, Baron 974 Sierra Alpha, unable"
....Pause...
"Baron 974 Sierra Alpha, what is your best speed?"
"156 knots, 974 Sierra Alpha"
...Pause...
Baron 974 Sierra Alpha, descend and maintain 3000, turn left heading 230, maintain 156 knots until established on the localizer, cleared for the ILS Runway 23 approach"
"Delta 324 slow to 230..."
"USAir 1745 slow to 220..."
United 345 slow to 180..."
Delta 224 slow to 210...'
Continental 355, slow to 230...'


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

mlongano said:


> "Baron 974 Sierra Alpha, maintain 180 knots until the outer marker"
> ...


Ain't that the truth. How about the AA crew declaring at JFK? Was that a bit punchy or is there more to the story?


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

High school music teacher (band, choir), grad student.


----------



## bahamaman (May 18, 2010)

First post from a new member!

I am a professor at a private university, just celebrating my 25th year on the job.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

I run & own an online vintage & classic clothing store for gents with the help of my husband.
Denise


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

I am an acquisitions editor for a book publishing company.


----------



## JJoines (Mar 15, 2010)

By day, I am a mild-mannered manager for a large transportation company whose team is responsible for developing call center training&#8230; By night, a wanna-be crooner of the Great American songbook.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

College student and part-time mafioso


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I already knew, but apart from grandpa we trod a similar career path.
> 
> Warrior of the Empire - retired
> "I'd take a bullet for you sir" - retired
> ...


Indeed, we do seem to have trod similar paths in life. Enjoy that full time Dad gig. I spent way too much of my time as a Dad, deployed...taking care of other peoples problems and missing much of our daughter's lives in the process. I guess I might be trying to correct those over sites by spending more time with our grand kids! Keep your priorities straight...in hindsight, God, Family, Country; in that order, seems best to me!


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Nocturnal Unauthorized Aston Martin Tertiary Road Test Driver. BuuuurbleZooooooooooooooooooom>>>>


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I manage a menswear store.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

elegant hobo.


----------



## DR1V3N (Mar 8, 2009)

PhD candidate at Ohio State. Taking my general exams this quarter. : )


----------



## pdstahl (Aug 18, 2008)

I work on the technical side at a television network.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

In past lives, I was a professional actor, then a manager at an investment advisory firm. Now I teach English at a university and write.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr. Mac said:


> I manage a menswear store.


Don't you think that's a bit of an understatement, sir?


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Humble country doctor, glutton, wine collector (Ah, Zinfandels), retired marathon runner (27, 4 Bostons), around 40 published articles, and, at 64 thankfully awaiting semi-retirement as health care goes to hell. And for the last 11 weeks the worst dressed member, having rotated 4 pairs of zip-off leg shorts while I'm recovering from knee surgery in a long leg brace (God Bless LL Bean).


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Ekphrastic said:


> Don't you think that's a bit of an understatement, sir?


I wish it were an understatement. I'd probably have a lot more money than I do!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## juffman (May 19, 2010)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> I'll give you one guess.....


Haaa, I'm an examiner.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Editor/graphic designer/communications director for a graduate school & its academic press.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

camorristi said:


> College student and part-time mafioso


You play Mafia Wars on Facebook?


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

juffman said:


> Haaa, I'm an examiner.


I do mostly litigation, but some of the exchanges I've had with Examiners have been pretty adverserial. 

On other side of the coin, I don't think the "point system" is fair to you or applicants, and I hope Kappos does something to put the emphasize on quality rather than quantity.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

cdavant said:


> Humble country doctor, glutton, wine collector (Ah, Zinfandels), retired marathon runner (27, 4 Bostons), around 40 published articles, and, at 64 thankfully awaiting semi-retirement as health care goes to hell. And for the last 11 weeks the worst dressed member, having rotated 4 pairs of zip-off leg shorts while I'm recovering from knee surgery in a long leg brace (God Bless LL Bean).


Glad to hear that there's another wine collector here. I've had some compelling Zins, and understand why you'd be passionate about them. Unfortunately, I have been seduced by wine's most evil mistresses: Burgundy. Overpriced, unpredictable, unfathomable, unreliable, tempremental.....but when it's right, oh dear Lord.....


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm an accountant in the private sector, i.e. I don't do taxes, I do financials. I actually did work at a big Manhattan firm in the public sector (taxes), and it was pretty miserable. I now work at an ice cream plant as the accounting manager (actually, the only accountant here so I oversee all accounting) so I get to spend my days eating ice cream and telling them how much it costs.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> Glad to hear that there's another wine collector here. I've had some compelling Zins, and understand why you'd be passionate about them. Unfortunately, I have been seduced by wine's most evil mistresses: Burgundy. Overpriced, unpredictable, unfathomable, unreliable, tempremental.....but when it's right, oh dear Lord.....


I've cut back in recent years, but at one time I had fallen under the spell of the evil mistress's snobby-but-better-behaved sister, Bordeaux. I love a good pinot noir, but the Burgundian mistress has been such an unforgiveable b!tch to me every time I've come calling that I've just given up.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> I've cut back in recent years, but at one time I had fallen under the spell of the evil mistress's snobby-but-better-behaved sister, Bordeaux. I love a good pinot noir, but the Burgundian mistress has been such an unforgiveable b!tch to me every time I've come calling that I've just given up.


Bordeaux is my #2, and frankly, I probably have more Bordeaux in my cellar than Burgs. I at least feel like I've pinned down the houses that I like, and there is a fair amount of predictability (i.e., regarding bottle variation and among vintages). Burgs are such a crap shoot.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a picture of me with a glass in the cellar at Ch. Lafite (How we got in is another story), head back eyes closed. People ask "What were you thinking?" I always answer "How much more I'd rather have a case of nice California zins than a single bottle of this French stuff. I'm like wine like I am with clothes--I'll never be a super taster or have super taste.

But we digress.


----------



## ecox (Oct 25, 2009)

National security & federal criminal defense lawyer.


----------



## cmavity (Feb 5, 2009)

Yet another lawyer. In-house at major hospital. Do their business stuff.

And another wine "collector". Still a bit of a newby, though the collection grows remarkably quickly. Love the Zins, but heaviest into Cali and Oregon Pinot.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> You play Mafia Wars on Facebook?


No, just dress like one.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, you guys definitely don't want to be me.

People at work hate me. I create problems for them, disrupt their work and fire those who are often breadwinners. I get paid to solve a problem but invariably create new problems so I can charge double or triple the fees. I break families up, encourage divorces, and make children hate their fathers for missing out on their soccer games or school plays. 

I hate my job and I'm very sure I'll go to hell for these heinous crimes. I am a business consultant.


----------



## Bellyhungry (Mar 20, 2010)

I look after partner negotiation and logistics North American wide for the company I work for.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

upnorth said:


> Well, you guys definitely don't want to be me.
> 
> People at work hate me. I create problems for them, disrupt their work and fire those who are often breadwinners. I get paid to solve a problem but invariably create new problems so I can charge double or triple the fees. I break families up, encourage divorces, and make children hate their fathers for missing out on their soccer games or school plays.
> 
> I hate my job and I'm very sure I'll go to hell for these heinous crimes. I am a business consultant.


Are you hiring? Those all sound like fun, but I'm a bit of a sadist, and Satan is holding the position of Aide de'Camp for me for when I show up eventually. He said he needs a vacation, and I'm the only one who understands the "vision."


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

upnorth said:


> Well, you guys definitely don't want to be me.
> 
> People at work hate me. I create problems for them, disrupt their work and fire those who are often breadwinners. I get paid to solve a problem but invariably create new problems so I can charge double or triple the fees. I break families up, encourage divorces, and make children hate their fathers for missing out on their soccer games or school plays.
> 
> I hate my job and I'm very sure I'll go to hell for these heinous crimes. I am a business consultant.





Apatheticviews said:


> Are you hiring? Those all sound like fun, but I'm a bit of a sadist, and Satan is holding the position of Aide de'Camp for me for when I show up eventually. He said he needs a vacation, and I'm the only one who understands the "vision."


You guys sound like perfect candidates to become forum Moderators.


----------



## juffman (May 19, 2010)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> I do mostly litigation, but some of the exchanges I've had with Examiners have been pretty adverserial.
> 
> On other side of the coin, I don't think the "point system" is fair to you or applicants, and I hope Kappos does something to put the emphasize on quality rather than quantity.


I hear you and it doesn't surprise me. I'm not adversarial at all. My job is to help. If possible I call with the best art, a proposed rejection, and a proposed amendment to make it allowable. I work more efficiently that way and everyone benefits. I've developed great relationships working that way over the years. I try to teach people I train to work that way as well. I'm not going to get into the point system on a public forum, but if more time is granted, given our huge backlog, that means more hiring and a larger more inefficient govt, which is something I'm completely against. There comes a point where quality and quantity reach a good balance. I know you do litigation and probably see the bad side of what we do, so I understand where you are coming from. That's an awesome job to have though. So challenging and interesting. The law is always changing.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> You guys sound like perfect candidates to become forum Moderators.


I'm pretty sure that was a threat...


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

Apatheticviews said:


> Are you hiring? Those all sound like fun, but I'm a bit of a sadist, and Satan is holding the position of Aide de'Camp for me for when I show up eventually. He said he needs a vacation, and I'm the only one who understands the "vision."


My young apprentice, there is only one vision in hell, that you do not trust Satan and what he says. He revels in power and chaos and he likes nothing more than to see poor souls "tricked" into taking up bogus lucrative jobs with sadistic perks. You need to realize that everyday in Hell is already a vacation for him, and there is no way he would delegate the fun to his minions.

If you are guillible enough to fall for that, there is no way I can hire you.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> You guys sound like perfect candidates to become forum Moderators.


If two wrongs equal one right, I'd be willing to redeem myself. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

Mouser.

Anyone care for a yummy, half-eaten, burp, mouse?


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

juffman said:


> I hear you and it doesn't surprise me. I'm not adversarial at all. My job is to help. If possible I call with the best art, a proposed rejection, and a proposed amendment to make it allowable. I work more efficiently that way and everyone benefits. I've developed great relationships working that way over the years. I try to teach people I train to work that way as well. I'm not going to get into the point system on a public forum, but if more time is granted, given our huge backlog, that means more hiring and a larger more inefficient govt, which is something I'm completely against. There comes a point where quality and quantity reach a good balance. I know you do litigation and probably see the bad side of what we do, so I understand where you are coming from. That's an awesome job to have though. So challenging and interesting. The law is always changing.


I wish you worked on some of my cases!! Your comments give me hope.....


----------



## ChivalryAintDead (Jan 12, 2010)

upnorth said:


> Well, you guys definitely don't want to be me.
> 
> People at work hate me. I create problems for them, disrupt their work and fire those who are often breadwinners. I get paid to solve a problem but invariably create new problems so I can charge double or triple the fees. I break families up, encourage divorces, and make children hate their fathers for missing out on their soccer games or school plays.
> 
> I hate my job and I'm very sure I'll go to hell for these heinous crimes. I am a business consultant.


Crikey.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> I wish you worked on some of my cases!! Your comments give me hope.....


OK. I'll bite. What's an examiner?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> OK. I'll bite. What's an examiner?


The legal equivalent of a proctologist.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

StephenRG said:


> The legal equivalent of a proctologist.


So examiners prod a*holes?


----------



## juffman (May 19, 2010)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> OK. I'll bite. What's an examiner?


Patent Examiner... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_examiner

I like legal equivalent of a proctologist though.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

upnorth said:


> My young apprentice, there is only one vision in hell, that you do not trust Satan and what he says. He revels in power and chaos and he likes nothing more than to see poor souls "tricked" into taking up bogus lucrative jobs with sadistic perks. You need to realize that everyday in Hell is already a vacation for him, and there is no way he would delegate the fun to his minions.
> 
> If you are guillible enough to fall for that, there is no way I can hire you.


I understand your warnings, and heed them. But it was his wife that hired me. He seemed rather embarrassed about the entire thing.

As the old saying goes.. "If Mama is happy, you're happy. If Mama is unhappy, you'll NEVER be happy." Keep Mistress S. off Mr. S' back, and all is good! of course that may be its own personal hell, but at least it comes with benefits.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

juffman said:


> Patent Examiner... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_examiner
> 
> I like legal equivalent of a proctologist though.


An old boss of mine used to talk about knowing a mousey lady who worked in the "adult toys" section of the patent office.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

juffman said:


> Patent Examiner... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_examiner
> 
> I like legal equivalent of a proctologist though.


Got it. Was thinking in terms of general law, not patents. My bad.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

juffman said:


> Patent Examiner... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patent_examiner
> 
> I like legal equivalent of a proctologist though.


If you're the proctologist, what does that make me?!


----------



## rogerlaisiuwa (Jan 20, 2010)

another student, hitting college


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> If you're the proctologist, what does that make me?!


The butt of the joke?


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> The butt of the joke?


Oh man, somebody call a moderator.....


----------



## helo-flyer (Nov 22, 2008)

Navy helicopter pilot...

I wear my pajamas to work every day


----------



## JustJosh (Nov 25, 2009)

Business Owner- Estate Liquidations, Antiquities Appraisals.


----------



## juffman (May 19, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> An old boss of mine used to talk about knowing a mousey lady who worked in the "adult toys" section of the patent office.


Haa, we call that the sexual aid device area. 
I do not work in that section. BUT, one time while searching for something completely unrelated, someone I used to work with came across a rather interesting patent for something called the vision of love. I'll give you one hint, it lights up. Back in the day, everything was paper, so he would turn his work in to our boss to review. So, he placed one of the print-outs of the vision of love into the pile with his other work just to make our rather Ned Flanders like boss blush when he opened the file. He came up with some crazy reason as to why it was pertinent.

That particular area, I've heard, was predominantly staffed by women. I would guess since most men lack the maturity to discuss these issues over the phone with the inventors or their attorneys.


----------



## juffman (May 19, 2010)

PatentLawyerNYC said:


> If you're the proctologist, what does that make me?!


Touche!


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

helo-flyer said:


> Navy helicopter pilot...
> 
> I wear my pajamas to work every day


Oh how I miss wearing the bag each day!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

IlliniFlyer said:


> Oh how I miss wearing the bag each day!





helo-flyer said:


> Navy helicopter pilot...
> 
> I wear my pajamas to work every day


Back in the day, we called them fart sacks. Indeed, the USAF Strategic Air Command's (SAC) alert crews did sleep in their flight suits, having only to pull on their boots prior to running for their aircraft, when the klaxon alert sounded. Now the nuclear alert aircraft are no more and the ICBM assets have been reassigned to the Global Strike Command; SAC has been reorganized out of existence; and by gawd, the memories are beginning to dim, sometimes seeming more a dream than reality. Enjoy the moment fellows, as these may prove to be some of the best days of your lives!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Back in the day, we called them fart sacks. Indeed, the USAF Strategic Air Command's (SAC) alert crews did sleep in their flight suits, having only to pull on their boots prior to running for their aircraft, when the klaxon alert sounded.


When I was flying search and rescue I still had to work my regular day job in the dispensary when I wasn't flying or training. I kept my flight suit hanging on the coat rack and if the alarm sounded I would just pull it on over my uniform while hopping a ride in the ambulance out to the helicopter. I remember my very first "real" mission when an F4 went down off the South Carolina coast. I was sitting in the doorway of the helicopter all decked out in my flight suit and life vest flying over the ocean when I realized that I was wearing my dress shoes. I looked over at the crew chief, a USMC Staff Sgt., and pointed to my shoes. He started laughing. Let's just say that I was embarrassed. Thank goodness I didn't have to go into the ocean that day in my dress shoes.

Cruiser


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm actually writing a book on style...


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

One time Merchant Navy and Royal Navy Navigating Officer, now Head of History at an excessively big secondary school.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

"Education consultant" well that's what it said on the letter of invitation. I work at a private English language school, which has a total immersion English only policy. It's against the rules to speak Chinese anywhere while on campus. I'm here to encourage that English only environment, and share my experiences and culture of the UK with the students.


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Run several website(s) for a large publishing company. Some people mentioned wine - I collect ports (and drink them) as well as other dessert wines. I like all wines, but decided to "major" in these. Summer is here, so it's Eiswine and Trockenbeerenauslese time!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I spend most of my waking hours studying, with no possibility of getting a job. Law school.


----------



## DavidLeoThomas (Jan 18, 2010)

I play with robots.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I am one of America's high-pay, high-prestige "men who walk by night": That's right, I'm a _STREETLIGHT INSPECTOR._

Streetlight inspectors eat steak!


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

International Entrepreneur...been there, done that. US-Thailand

We sell big boxes to people and they move into them.

CEO of a real estate company. No, we don't do foreclosures.


----------



## countyd (Jun 15, 2009)

Big-City County Detective. In their time, I admired Remington Steele and Sonny Crockett, but now kinda dig the Adrian Monk vibe. I'll soon be switching to a state investigator job, so I'll be doing the business-casual look. Viva Jim Rockford!


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

I spend most of my day reading the post about the Black Suit Myth -- how about you?


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

Law clerk at a Public Defender's Office.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Minister


----------



## 3holic (Mar 6, 2008)

Billyjo88 said:


> I spend most of my day reading the post about the Black Suit Myth -- how about you?


LOL. I *waste* most of my day posting on the Black Suit Myth.


----------



## CharlesFerdinand (Jun 18, 2010)

Technical journalist HVAC


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

Retired Soldier looking for a new career.


----------



## hmmurdock (May 12, 2010)

Auditor at a CPA firm - I give people reasonable assurance that the numbers they are looking at in a financial statement are more right than wrong. Living the dream.


----------



## but_ch (May 4, 2010)

Management of a small chain of pawn shops. No, not the seedy ones.


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

but_ch, which one? I grew up in Siren, about an hour and a half north of Eau Claire.

I currently teach ESL, but my ultimate goal is to open up a martial arts school. Still figuring out whether I want that to be here or in the US.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

:teacha: This is part of my day-job. That's me in the middle.


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

Software quality assurance analyst. I get paid to break things.


----------



## dapperdgent (Jun 17, 2010)

Auditor for the Feds


----------



## CW Psmith (May 31, 2008)

CEO for large medical research project - a funtastic job:aportnoy:


----------



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

I am a partner in a CPA Firm, Real Estate Developer, Pharmacy Owner, and General Businessman.


----------



## but_ch (May 4, 2010)

rlp271 said:


> but_ch, which one? I grew up in Siren, about an hour and a half north of Eau Claire.
> 
> I currently teach ESL, but my ultimate goal is to open up a martial arts school. Still figuring out whether I want that to be here or in the US.


It's called National Pawn Co. We were right on the main drag, Hwy. 53, until October 2008. Now we moved to the west side, on Hwy. 12. I have been with them since '96. So if you have been there, we probably crossed paths.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

In-house corporate employment attorney. Part of my job was to help make sure people were laid off properly. Then I got laid off. Poetic justice. Anyone know of any companies that need an employment attorney?


----------



## Edinburgh Lad (May 11, 2010)

I work as a Project Planner in Nuclear Construction industry. ( A very big Nuclear site in the Lake District)


----------



## Turbine 205 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not a lot...


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

I am a local authority administrative officer working in communications and logistics.


----------



## Tooch (Jun 26, 2010)

This seems as good a place as any for my first post.

I'm a writer and editor. Actually, I spent years working for think tanks and advocacy groups, writing OpEds and the like. Then I woke up one morning and somebody told me that opinion journalism is now a hobby, not a paid activity.

So, really, _now_ I'm a stay-at-home dad who knows how to write and edit.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeDT said:


> :teacha: This is part of my day-job. That's me in the middle.


Nice floral dress Mike, it really suits you


----------



## crobson06 (Nov 2, 2008)

Senior Auditor with US Army. It is a tough job. Most folks are not happy to see me in their office, so it helps to dress well..... and keep my mouth shut -))


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Retired!


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

What pays the bills RE Development.

...on the weekends I drive a tractor and grow oranges.


----------



## Josey (Apr 30, 2008)

Retired Naval Officer (34 years)
Defense Operations Consultant
Future professional goals: Itinerant Student, Elegantly dressed Bum.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Nice floral dress Mike, it really suits you


True enough about the dress, but flip-flops are not proper businesswear!:devil:


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

Preacher...


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

J.Marko said:


> In-house corporate employment attorney. Part of my job was to help make sure people were laid off properly. Then I got laid off. Poetic justice. Anyone know of any companies that need an employment attorney?


All the ones that laid off people _im_properly?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> True enough about the dress, but flip-flops are not proper businesswear!:devil:


Since it's getting over 40C now with 34C at night, flip flops have become the standard business wear at our work place now.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm a recent college grad working in finance


----------



## Not Ed Harris (Jun 30, 2010)

I initially qualified as a solicitor doing commercial law, but in February I took a bit of a sideways step and moved into investment fund administration.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I own a manufacturing plant that supplies fabricated metal products to automotive manufacturers.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Essentially standing around and sometimes saying things has seen me through most of my career.
1) Standing around in a wheelhouse, or bridge-wing, occasionally saying things, then at other times standing around in a pump-room, or control-room, or on a deck by some hatches, ullage ports or cargo manifolds, again occasionally saying things (Navigating Officer, Merchant Navy).
2) Standing around in a slightly different design of wheelhouse, saying things rather more often in a slightly different, rather more brusque tone (Navigating Officer, Royal Navy).
3) Standing around, in front of some people, saying quite a lot more, combined with sitting down quite a lot, with rather fewer people, still saying quite a lot. (Lecturer in Modern European History, University of Teesside and University of York, Open University)
4) Standing around in front of some kids, saying a little bit less, under the self-delusion that I'm involved in helping young minds to understand more, and to look at why the world is as it is (Head of History Department, in a large comprehensive school, with 11-18 year olds).


----------



## uscmbt11 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm new and this seems as good a place as any to start; I am a recent college graduate with an accounting degree and I will be entering a master of taxation program in the fall.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Well, uscmbt11, allow me to b the first to say, welcome to these fora. We are looking forward to your future participation!


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I take thoroughbred horses off the racetrack, get the race out of them and re-school them for saddle horses - dressage, foxhunting, eventing. I work as a psych nurse to pay for insurance...


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

Josey said:


> Retired Naval Officer (34 years)
> Defense Operations Consultant
> Future professional goals: Itinerant Student, Elegantly dressed Bum.


Congratulations on a long and successful Naval career. And thank you.


----------



## Jack Imari (Feb 6, 2006)

Software engineer at a large psychiatric hospital -- worship associate at a Unitarian church -- president of the local poetry association.


----------



## TLS24 (Jun 21, 2010)

College Student


----------



## Dr S (Jan 9, 2010)

Primary Care physician


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

Good Old Sledge said:


> I take thoroughbred horses off the racetrack, get the race out of them and re-school them for saddle horses - dressage, foxhunting, eventing. I work as a psych nurse to pay for insurance...


You have my sympathy, or maybe empathy is more appropriate, or maybe envy. There was a time in my life where I was frequently thrown from a thoroughbred off the track before he learned to settle down. I am not much of an equestrian . . .

Fun job!


----------

